# Dragon Fursuit - Recommended Makers?



## Shaloxeroligon (Jul 26, 2014)

It seems that most fursuit makers specialize in making dogs, foxes, cats, wolfs, and rabbits. This makes sense, as these animals are the most popular. However, I see few who display photos of dragon or lizard fursuits (whether realistic, toony, or in-between) in their galleries, and far fewer who actually specialize in creatures like this. 

As I am still new to the fursuiting business, I don't really know where to look. Does anyone have any recommendations for fursuit makers that make dragon suits? Are they toony, realistic, or somewhere in-between?


----------



## FangWarrior (Jul 26, 2014)

There's a thread of makers, I'll give a link. Just choose a style ya like! https://forums.furaffinity.net/thre...(For-those-looking-to-make-or-looking-to-buy) It's just fur and stuff to make one, and fursuit makers.

http://t.sebresos.com/index.html I might commission her, I'm still deciding if I should commission, or make though.


----------



## Nashida (Jul 27, 2014)

Artslave just made this guy for one of my friends, he's gorgeous in person: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13638625/


----------

